# Some recent pics of Malcolm and Lila



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

...with bonus Gadget! She is a buddy we run into in the park fairly regularly. 








[/url]
DSC_0006 by Malcolm22411, on Flickr[/img]









[/url]
DSC_0018 by Malcolm22411, on Flickr[/img]









[/url]
DSC_0030 by Malcolm22411, on Flickr[/img]









[/url]
DSC_0050 by Malcolm22411, on Flickr[/img]









[/url]
DSC_0051 by Malcolm22411, on Flickr[/img]









[/url]
DSC_0067 by Malcolm22411, on Flickr[/img]









[/url]
DSC_0075 by Malcolm22411, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww they are soooo cute! 

Their bull terrier friend is so pretty! 

I love tri colors


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

love them. and the bully.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I love your dogs! They're so adorable. Cute little friend too....


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

So with Malcolm actually being brindle, does he have any bridling at all?

Would he produce brindle?


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

What nice photos! I love how long your Boxers tongue is in the 3rd shot.

Do you chat with the bull Terriers owner when you come across him/her? What camera do you use?

I love Boxers, they are so adorable.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Adorable, and so expressive. 

There is a reverse brindle boxer in my neighborhood; he looks almost completely black with just a bit of white in between his eyes. He is so striking! I think he and Malcolm are the only ones I have ever seen...


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> So with Malcolm actually being brindle, does he have any bridling at all?
> 
> Would he produce brindle?



If you look at him in the light, it's clear that parts of him are actually very dark brown. It's very subtle, though, so it's hard to tell if there's any "pattern" to it.

He is genetically brindle, so would likely produce brindle (if he weren't neutered). Lila's parents are both reverse brindles, and there were two brindles like her in the litter of 6.





NewYorkDogue said:


> Adorable, and so expressive.


 Thanks! 

They make the greatest expressions, which always makes me very glad they didn't have their ears cropped.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Malcolm and Lila always look so sweet!


----------

